# "Antárctida: Temperaturas do ar aumentam mais rápido do que a média global"



## *Dave* (1 Ago 2008 às 15:00)

Mais uma noticia, desta vez tirada do jornal on-line _Ciberia_.

"_Para espanto dos cientistas, nos últimos 30 anos, a temperatura do ar na Antárctida subiu mais de 2ºC. O maior nível de aquecimento (perto dos 3ºC) foi verificado a cinco quilómetros acima da superfície do continente branco, indica um estudo britânico publicado na "Science".

A temperatura média do ar na Antárctida está a aumentar mais rápido do que em qualquer outra parte do mundo. De acordo com o estudo britânico publicado nas páginas da revista "Science", a temperatura média naquela zona do planeta triplicou nos últimos 30 anos.

Confrontando as últimas medições efectuadas pelos investigadores do Instituto Antárctico Britânico (British Antarctic Survey, BAS) e as que foram realizadas entre 1971 e 2003, os especialistas chegaram à conclusão de que a plataforma do continente gelado está a diminuir devido ao aquecimento da temperatura ambiente. Os registos realizados com balões meteorológicos não deixam margem para dúvidas. Os aparelhos registaram um aumento da temperatura durante o Inverno austral e em toda a troposfera.

Este estudo revela um dado expressivo - a mudança climática neste continente verifica-se a uma grande escala e, como tal, afecta toda a zona. Citado pela Lusa, John Turner, director da equipa de investigadores do Instituto Antárctico Britânico, mostrou-se verdadeiramente preocupado com estas últimas medições. De acordo o perito, «o rápido aumento das temperaturas superficiais da península Antárctica e o indício de que o aquecimento global chegou ao continente demonstram a complexidade das alterações climáticas» .

John Turner alertou para outro dado igualmente relevante: «os gases com efeito de estufa poderão ter um impacto maior na Antárctida» , advertiu.
Os cientistas ainda não encontraram uma razão plausível para explicar este fenómeno. Não se sabe se está directamente associado ao aumento das emissões de gases poluentes para a atmosfera ou se existem variações naturais do clima. «O problema é diferenciar o que é causado pela própria natureza e o que é resultado da actividade humana» , explicou o perito. Ainda assim, parece não existir grande divergência quanto às possíveis consequências deste aquecimento generalizado do continente branco. O líder da investigação acredita que poderão verificar-se alterações «na precipitação de neve em toda a Antárctida» e o «aumento do nível do mar»._"​
Fonte: http://ciberia.aeiou.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=id.stories/4513


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 19:13)

Mais tolices  que a temperatura aumentou é um facto em alguns pontos, (da Antartida) mas arrefeceu mais do que aqueceu no geral  e tem vindo cada vez mais a aumentar a sua área de gelo


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2008 às 21:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mais tolices



Bem, o British Antarctic Survey (BAS), instituição com 60 anos, uma das mais importantes instituições mundiais que estudam a Antártica. Cerca de 400 pessoas trabalham na organização, tem várias bases na Antártica e nas proximidades como as Malvinas ou Geórgia do Sul.

O Sr. John Turner, autor do estudo acima citado e líder actual da instituição tem este curriculo abaixo transcrito bem como os respectivos cargos. 

Mas se tu dizes que é tolice, pronto, a gente fica mais descansado, podias por começar por mostrar o currículo do Sr. Mário Barros para perceber tanta autoridade sobre o assunto e para avaliarmos afinal onde está mesmo a tolice 




> *John Turner*
> 
> *Trabalhos publicados*
> 
> ...




Ahh, e o gráfico que puseste é do Ártico, é sobre extensão de gelo e não temperaturas e é dos últimos 5 anos. Já é demasiada tolice para o mesmo post


----------



## *Dave* (1 Ago 2008 às 21:44)

Não quero estar e dar razão a alguém, mas o VINCE arrasou .



Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 21:45)

Vince disse:


> O Sr. John Turner, autor do estudo acima citado e líder actual da instituição tem este curriculo abaixo transcrito bem como os respectivos cargos.
> 
> Mas se tu dizes que é tolice, pronto, a gente fica mais descansado, podias por começar por mostrar o currículo do Sr. Mário Barros para perceber tanta autoridade sobre o assunto e para avaliarmos afinal onde está mesmo a tolice
> 
> Ahh, e o gráfico que puseste é do Ártico, é sobre extensão de gelo e não temperaturas e é dos últimos 5 anos. Já é demasiada tolice para o mesmo post



Sim, não tenho nenhuma formação em especifico  sou um mero aluno deste mundo meteorologicamente activo, e pela minha visão como aluno, se é que posso dar opnião, acho que referir apenas o calor não está correcto pois segunda estudos das NASA entre 1984 e 2004 o inteiror da Antartida tava a arrefecer, um dos poucos locais que estava a derreter cada vez mais de ano para ano era a Peninsula Larsen-B.

Isto no mundo da ciência tá-se a começar a parecer a Hollywood quanto mais referências o cientista tiver melhor, porque os restantes são malucos pelos vistos  eu a pensar que a ciência era feita de discussão, e não de competição


----------



## *Dave* (1 Ago 2008 às 21:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto no mundo da ciência tá-se a começar a parecer a Hollywood quanto mais referências o cientista tiver melhor, porque os restantes são malucos pelos vistos  eu a pensar que a ciência era feita de discussão, e não de competição



Aqui tenho de concordar com o Mário.... 

Abraço


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2008 às 10:01)

*Dave* disse:


> Não quero estar e dar razão a alguém, mas o VINCE arrasou .
> Abraço



Ninguem está aqui para arrasar. Fico sim às vezes chateado com a levianidade com que se dizem certas coisas sem qualquer respeito pelo trabalho de alguém, muitas vezes falta de respeito vindo de quem não tem qualquer autoridade sobre o assunto e se calhar nem leu bem o que está escrito nas notícias ou nos estudos.



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, não tenho nenhuma formação em especifico  sou um mero aluno deste mundo meteorologicamente activo, e pela minha visão como aluno, se é que posso dar opnião, acho que referir apenas o calor não está correcto pois segunda estudos das NASA entre 1984 e 2004 o inteiror da Antartida tava a arrefecer, um dos poucos locais que estava a derreter cada vez mais de ano para ano era a Peninsula Larsen-B.



Se és um mero aluno não podes chegar aqui e dizer "tolices" quando estás face a alguma coisa oriunda de uma fonte séria. Quando lês alguma coisa a primeira coisa a fazer é chekar a origem, quem fez, como e porquê, se é minimamente credivel ou não. Quando não é credivel, sim, podes dizer que provavelmente é tolice. Muitas coisas que tu pões aqui pescadas em sites manhosos na Net são o tipo de coisa a que muitas vezes podes dizer efectivamente tolices. Mas não neste caso vindo desta instituição com 60 anos de pesquisa na Antártica e dum investigador com dezenas de estudos publicados parece-me que quem diz tolices tem que saber muito bem do que está a falar.

E tolices porquê ? Se uma respeitada instituição e um respeitado cientista pega nas medições das sondagens aerológicas que fizeram durante uma data de anos na Antartida e publicam os dados indicando que houve um aumento da temperatura em vários niveis da atmosfera porque que raio chegas tu e dizes simplesmente "tolices" ? 
Eu sinceramente não consigo compreender, é só isso. Se o IM pega nas sondagens todas que faz em Lisboa e diz que a temperatura se manteve, baixou ou aumentou, tu chegas ao IM e dizes simplesmente "tolices" ?

Os tipos nem sequer sabem porque é que é esse aumento que detectaram nos dados, se é natural ou não. Se queres discutir, óptimo, há aqui uma série de coisas que se podem discutir, mas ninguém começa a discutir algo credivel começando por dizer "tolices", muito menos quando é um mero aluno.




Mário Barros disse:


> Isto no mundo da ciência tá-se a começar a parecer a Hollywood quanto mais referências o cientista tiver melhor, porque os restantes são malucos pelos vistos  eu a pensar que a ciência era feita de discussão, e não de competição



Não há Hollywood nenhuma, tu por acaso é que andas a ver um grande filme sobre a corrente do Golfo. Nas ultimas semanas ou meses a tua corrente do Golfo já serviu para falar duma onda de calor no Inverno da Argentina, do nosso Verão que não existe, do Inverno que nevaria em todo o lado, da chuva e dos incêndios na Amazonia e mais umas quantas coisas que não me recordo. A tua corrente é um actor multifacetado que explica tudo o que se passa nesse teu filme planetário. Mas as coisas são um pouco mais complicadas do que parecem nesse filme.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2008 às 13:03)

Vince disse:


> Não há Hollywood nenhuma, tu por acaso é que andas a ver um grande filme sobre a corrente do Golfo. Nas ultimas semanas ou meses a tua corrente do Golfo já serviu para falar duma onda de calor no Inverno da Argentina, do nosso Verão que não existe, do Inverno que nevaria em todo o lado, da chuva e dos incêndios na Amazonia e mais umas quantas coisas que não me recordo. A tua corrente é um actor multifacetado que explica tudo o que se passa nesse teu filme planetário. Mas as coisas são um pouco mais complicadas do que parecem nesse filme.



Quanto há corrente do golfo, pode não explicar tudo tudo mas explica uma grande parte do que se passa tanto por cá, como pelo mundo fora, os resultados tão há vista todos e presentes todos dias, e todos os dias sentimos os seus efeitos, quanto há precepitação na região da Amazônia tem vindo a diminuir e não sou eu que o digo ou previ mas sim os senhores do Metoffice e a cusa dessa diminuição seria o abrandamento da corrente do golfo, pois assim não existiria tanto vapor de água, quanto ao nosso Verão que deveria existir e não existe bem, por aquilo que sei e já vi em documentários sobre a corrente do golfo é que os primeros países a serem atingidos pelo frio, seriam os litorais de Portugal há Suécia caminhando progressivamente para o interior, já a vaga de calor na Argentina bem é mais um episódio maluco agora se é causada pelo corrente ninguém sabe 

Já para já ficam aqui só um reparo há quem afirme que as monções tanto na China como na India tambem irão desparecer devido há corrente do golfo, isto claro foram o que previram os modelos meteorologicos pode não se vir a constatar.


----------

